# CCP 10' Blanks



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you have any of the 10' blanks in stock? Do they come with the rod sacks? Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes and yes... 

Fresh batch of blanks in last week. Each with its own rod bag.

Ready to ship.

Tommy


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Great news! I'll be following up in a few days while the wife's busy black Friday shopping :beer:


----------

